# Rosneft no pude pagar. Se masca la tragedia en Rusia



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Mar 2022)

Hoy, Rosneft no pudo pagar el pago de un bono por $2 mil millones.

Los inversores no aceptaron recibir pagos en masa de rublos.

Mañana, Gazprom tendrá que hacer pagos similares por valor de 1.300 millones de dólares y lo más probable es que no pueda realizar estas transacciones.

Además, el arresto de propiedad extranjera y una ola de incumplimientos, hasta el incumplimiento de la propia Federación Rusa.


----------



## PIA (6 Mar 2022)

Pagar puede. Qué los inversores no quieren rublos - es otra cosa. Se jodan.


----------



## Komanche O_o (6 Mar 2022)

¿No puede pagar con oro sano?


----------



## geral (6 Mar 2022)

PIA dijo:


> Pagar puede. Qué los inversores no quieren rublos - es otra cosa. Se jodan.



El problema es que los contratos no están en monedas cutres como el rublo.


----------



## MCC (6 Mar 2022)

La follarusada dirá que la GRan MadRe pATrIa RuSia puede sobrevivir siendo una autarquía en donde la moneda de cambio es el trueque.


----------



## p_pin (6 Mar 2022)

Y que van a hacer? ponerles sanciones? sacarles del Swift? prohibirles comerciar? oh wait!!


----------



## paketazo (6 Mar 2022)

Espero que todo esto, junto con la película del COVID, nos sirva par entender el entramado socio económico y geopolítico de control y dominio que se ha ido creando para doblegar la voluntad de cualquier país que no comulgue con el Imperio británico y los USA ... 

Es una mafia de principio a fin, o estás con ellos y haces lo que precisen cuando te lo pidan, o estás en su contra y pagarás las consecuencias en forma de miseria, y guerra


----------



## Escachador (6 Mar 2022)

Yo mas bien lo veo como que los otros no quieren cobrar


----------



## Cabrea2 (6 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Hoy, Rosneft no pudo pagar el pago de un bono por $2 mil millones.
> 
> Los inversores no aceptaron recibir pagos en masa de rublos.
> 
> ...



Pero gazpron no tiene problemas, los alemanes le han dejado libre su banco y siguen comprando gas a tutiplen


----------



## Tiresias (6 Mar 2022)

¿No tienen impresoras en Rusia?


----------



## al loro (6 Mar 2022)

PIA dijo:


> Pagar puede. Qué los inversores no quieren rublos - es otra cosa. Se jodan.



Realmente, es un chollo para los deudores, el hecho de que quieras pagar pero no te aceptan el dinero....
Ahora veo más de un empresario queriendo ser ruso..


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (6 Mar 2022)

al loro dijo:


> Realmente, es un chollo para los deudores, el hecho de que quieras pagar pero no te aceptan el dinero....
> Ahora veo más de un empresario queriendo ser ruso..



Si yo firmo un contrato en dolares o euros luego no te puedo cambiar por alguna shitcoin porque me salga de los cojones, parecemos nenes de 12 años.

Si la devolucion era en Dolares, se tienen que devolver dolares, si se pone Rublos, son rublos, si son Yenes, pues en yenes.

Es como si tu me vendes tu coche por 10.000 euros, pero a ultima hora te pago 10.000 pesetacoins, aaaah es que te he pagao juejue que listo soy, pues no amijo.


----------



## Cabrea2 (6 Mar 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Espero que todo esto, junto con la película del COVID, nos sirva par entender el entramado socio económico y geopolítico de control y dominio que se ha ido creando para doblegar la voluntad de cualquier país que no comulgue con el Imperio británico y los USA ...
> 
> Es una mafia de principio a fin, o estás con ellos y haces lo que precisen cuando te lo pidan, o estás en su contra y pagarás las consecuencias en forma de miseria, y guerra



Hace un mes y medio más o menos, Perro Sánchez hizo balance de la pandemia y en vez de hacer autocritica, dijo que la pandemia había servido para acelerar la agenda 2030.

Un mes y poco después, resulta que hay una guerra al lado de Europa, que llevan tan solo 10 dias y ya no tenemos cerales ni gas ni gasolina.....

En que poco tiempo, se ha demos trado que tanto la agenda como el nom, como la unión europeda, son un total fracaso.
El globalismo solo vale para paises millonarios, que se hagan más millonarios, pero a los paises donde compramos un Mercedes a pagar en 30 años , para aparentar en el barrio, nos deja con el culo al aire y las quijadas colgando.

España a lo largo de su historia, ha sido minera y agricola, todo fué entrar en Europa y quitarnos todo lo que teniamos, ahora a jodernos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Mar 2022)

Los inversores se joderan. Es la guerra, esta la económica. No haber aplicado sanciones.
A modo de burla aún les pagarían en rublos


----------



## Viviendo Digno (6 Mar 2022)

Al final se van a tener que gastar hasta el oro que robaron a España...


----------



## Tiresias (6 Mar 2022)

Cabrea2 dijo:


> Se ha demostrado que tanto la agenda como el nom, como la unión europeda, son un total fracaso.



De fracaso nada, están consiguiendo sus fines más rápido de lo que tenían previsto.

Si todavía no se ve que todo lo supranacional va en contra de las naciones y sus gentes y busca su ruina, ya es hora de despertar.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (6 Mar 2022)

El problema lo tienen los inversores no rusia


----------



## Cabrea2 (6 Mar 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> De fracaso nada, están consiguiendo sus fines más rápido de lo que tenían previsto.
> 
> Si todavía no se ve que todo lo supranacional va en contra de las naciones y sus gentes y busca su ruina, ya es hora de despertar.



Pero ya la gente está reclamando a sus paises que se reindustrialice.
¿ por que te crees que Francia y Alemania han tenido que recular y hacer verde la energía nuclear?
¿ has visto a la loca greta protestar?


----------



## Cabrea2 (6 Mar 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Al final se van a tener que gastar hasta el oro que robaron a España...



No fué robado....

Se lo llevaron los españoles para esquilmar nuestro pais, y no lo han devuleto, eso no es robo.


----------



## Cipotecon (6 Mar 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Al final se van a tener que gastar hasta el oro que robaron a España...



no lo robaron, se lo regalaron los rojos


----------



## Hannibaal (6 Mar 2022)

Otro otanista al ignore.


----------



## Leonard Leakey (6 Mar 2022)

al loro dijo:


> Realmente, es un chollo para los deudores, el hecho de que quieras pagar pero no te aceptan el dinero....
> Ahora veo más de un empresario queriendo ser ruso..



Pues aplicate el cuento, y renegocia tu retribucién en *Bs *(Bolivares Venecos) o Pesos Hambrentinos. ...


----------



## automono (6 Mar 2022)

si uno no paga la deuda, el problema lo tiene el que tenia que cobrar... 
Quien tenga deuda rusa (publica o empresarial) y aplaudia sanciones, pues ya tiene las consecuencias.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (6 Mar 2022)

JO JO JO


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (6 Mar 2022)

Ningun inversor que haya invertido habra "aplaudido" las sanciones, parecis retrasaditos mentales, obviamente no querrian sanciones y querrian cobrar sus buenos intereses por invertir en un Shithole llamado Rusia.

Han hecho una inversion de alto riesgo, como invertir en cualquier ponzi Paco y ahora se joden y pierden, es como invertir en Argentina, te podran prometer pagar un 30% de interes pero nunca pagan, en shitholes no se invierte y quien invierte pierde y se jode, fin.

Los que hayan invertido en Rusia van a perder dinero, de hecho, si tu has invertido alguna vez en tu vida no habras invertido nunca en ningun fondo con activos en Rusia, ya que dentro de los mercados emergentes, el ruso, es una puta mierda.


----------



## davitin (6 Mar 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Si yo firmo un contrato en dolares o euros luego no te puedo cambiar por alguna shitcoin porque me salga de los cojones, parecemos nenes de 12 años.
> 
> Si la devolucion era en Dolares, se tienen que devolver dolares, si se pone Rublos, son rublos, si son Yenes, pues en yenes.
> 
> Es como si tu me vendes tu coche por 10.000 euros, pero a ultima hora te pago 10.000 pesetacoins, aaaah es que te he pagao juejue que listo soy, pues no amijo.



Ya bueno, pero ahora mismo se ha subvertido toda legalidad, ahora estamos en el salvaje oeste, todo vale.


----------



## elKaiser (6 Mar 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Si yo firmo un contrato en dolares o euros luego no te puedo cambiar por alguna shitcoin porque me salga de los cojones, parecemos nenes de 12 años.
> 
> Si la devolucion era en Dolares, se tienen que devolver dolares, si se pone Rublos, son rublos, si son Yenes, pues en yenes.
> 
> Es como si tu me vendes tu coche por 10.000 euros, pero a ultima hora te pago 10.000 pesetacoins, aaaah es que te he pagao juejue que listo soy, pues no amijo.



Claro, sí eres una parte contratante que se pasa la legalidad internacional por el forro los cojones, luego tu ponte a exigir que la otra parte que cumpla.


----------



## Evangelion (6 Mar 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> El problema lo tienen los inversores no rusia



Lo mas probable es que la mayoría de los tenedores de esos bonos sean bancos rusos...como fichas de ajedrez mañana han quebrado esos bancos.


----------



## Despotricador (6 Mar 2022)

Cuántos fondos hispánicos habrá por ahí con golosos bonos rusos en cartera.


----------



## Felson (6 Mar 2022)

Jajajajajaja... ¿De verdad crees que no podrá pagar y que irá a la calle como yo, o como tú, a la calle de verdad? Su guerra es otra. ¿Has visto a los soldados rusos capturados? ¿Has visto a los soldados ucranianos?.... Es más... ¿HAS VISTO A LOS SOLDADOS ESPAÑOLES? ¿Los conoces, has hecho la mili o has estado en el ejército español o de cualquier otro país de UE? ¿Sabes lo que se siente con un arma y por qué la utilizarías? ¿Sabes siquiera que para cargar un fusil de asalto como el cetme hay que hacer mucha más fuerza de la que parece y que te puedes dejar la piel de la mano en el intento?...¿Sabes lo que hace unos milímetros de plomo en un cuerpo humano? ¿Sabes lo que hacen esos mismos milímetros y por qué la punta la pueden tener estrellada? ¿Sabes que todo eso es baladí porque se han inventado cosas más terribles para hacerte si llegara el caso? ¿Sabes que eres prescindible desde un punto de vista militar y que tu barrio está dentro de lo que es prescindible? ¿Sabes que vas a morir para mantener a los que votas para que te maten... imbécil? Es una pregunta retórica, porque me la planteo a mí, que hice todas esas cosas o participé de ellas. Tal vez, por eso me las pregunto.


----------



## pepinox (6 Mar 2022)

¿Y por qué iba Rusia a pagar a países que le están practicando la guerra económica?

La guerra económica es una espada de doble filo. Ahora toca disfrutarla a TUTIPLÉN.


----------



## Vilux (6 Mar 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Si yo firmo un contrato en dolares o euros luego no te puedo cambiar por alguna shitcoin porque me salga de los cojones, parecemos nenes de 12 años.
> 
> Si la devolucion era en Dolares, se tienen que devolver dolares, si se pone Rublos, son rublos, si son Yenes, pues en yenes.
> 
> Es como si tu me vendes tu coche por 10.000 euros, pero a ultima hora te pago 10.000 pesetacoins, aaaah es que te he pagao juejue que listo soy, pues no amijo.



Pero luego rompes todas las reglas sacándote sanciones del forro y exiges al sancionado que siga jugando limpio.

Quieren cobrar? pues en rublos o a comerse los mocos.


----------



## Vilux (6 Mar 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Al final se van a tener que gastar hasta el oro que robaron a España...



Para qué? Si no pagan les cortan Disney?


----------



## kenny220 (6 Mar 2022)

automono dijo:


> si uno no paga la deuda, el problema lo tiene el que tenia que cobrar...
> Quien tenga deuda rusa (publica o empresarial) y aplaudia sanciones, pues ya tiene las consecuencias.



Bueno, a Argentina le ha venido como Dios eso de no pagar la deuda.


----------



## Tuttle (6 Mar 2022)

Que vayan a Rusia a embargarles.


----------



## Busher (6 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Hoy, Rosneft no pudo pagar el pago de un bono por $2 mil millones.
> 
> Los inversores no aceptaron recibir pagos en masa de rublos.
> 
> ...



Si a Gazprom no le dejan pagar queriendo y pudiendo hacerlo y la sancionan por no pagar... igual Gazprom cierra grifos.

Creo que alguien esta confundiendo valor y precio... y eso tiene un nombre.


----------



## automono (6 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Bueno, a Argentina le ha venido como Dios eso de no pagar la deuda.



la diferencia es que argentina ni tiene pepinos nucleares, ni recursos naturales en la cantidad que los rusos.


----------



## Demi Grante (6 Mar 2022)

Que hablen con sus gobernantes, si quieren cobrar que vuelvan a admitir a Rusia en el sistema financiero.

Igual que occidente presiona expulsando a deportistas rusos de las competiciones internacionales, que Rusia presione sin pagar a sus acreedores.


----------



## Galvani (6 Mar 2022)

Nosotros vamos a estar mucho peor que los rusos con estos hijos de puta.


----------



## txusky_g (6 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Hoy, Rosneft no pudo pagar el pago de un bono por $2 mil millones.
> 
> Los inversores no aceptaron recibir pagos en masa de rublos.
> 
> ...



Ucrania debería financiar a la Federación Rusa en compensación con el abono natural que han echado este año en sus campos.


----------



## kenny220 (6 Mar 2022)

automono dijo:


> la diferencia es que argentina ni tiene pepinos nucleares, ni recursos naturales en la cantidad que los rusos.



Y? 

Ya, y esos recursos hay que venderlos, mantener la infraestructura, realizar inversiones, etc, etc...


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (6 Mar 2022)

Las guerras del siglo XXI son económicas, y ésta Rusia la ha perdido.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 Mar 2022)

il Donaldo Trumpo on GETTR :







gettr.com











*¿ A QUE LO SUELTA ?*






​


----------



## SilviuOG (6 Mar 2022)

A ver si lo entiendo. Yo extraigo recursos naturales escasos que necesita TODO el planeta (hay guerras por ello...jajaja). Tengo deudas...supongo por temas de inversiones...y NO ME DEJAN pagarlas. 
Pero yo sigo teniendo mi producto. Y los otros no tienen ni los papelitos de colores con los que me pagan...
¿¿¿Y DICEN QUE EL PRINGADO Y JODIDO SOY YO???
BUAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (6 Mar 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> ¿Y por qué iba Rusia a pagar a países que le están practicando la guerra económica?
> 
> La guerra económica es una espada de doble filo. Ahora toca disfrutarla a TUTIPLÉN.



Porque la guerra heconomica es de boquilla.

Los "enemigos" de Rusia le seguiran comprando materias primas via terceros paises y Rusia seguira cambiando sus rublos a dolares o euros para pagar lo que haga falta.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Mar 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Si a Gazprom no le dejan pagar queriendo y pudiendo hacerlo y la sancionan por no pagar... igual Gazprom cierra grifos.
> 
> Creo que alguien esta confundiendo valor y precio... y eso tiene un nombre.



Dígalo hombre no se lo deje en el tintero


----------



## Al-paquia (6 Mar 2022)

Se vienen cosillas chulísimas y super interesantes


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (6 Mar 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Se vienen cosillas chulísimas y super interesantes



Lo mejor será cuando dejen de pagar las nóminas al ejército... o les paguen con algo que no tenga ningún valor.


----------



## automono (6 Mar 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Porque la guerra heconomica es de boquilla.
> 
> Los "enemigos" de Rusia le seguiran comprando materias primas via terceros paises y Rusia seguira cambiando sus rublos a dolares o euros para pagar lo que haga falta.



salvo que no necesite ni euros no dolares... 
lo mismo si necesita bienes de consumo, que casualmente fabrica china, lo mismo le interesa vender gas y petroleo en yuanes....
En esa ecuacion, tanto usa como europa, nos quedamos al otro lado de la barra como espectadores.


----------



## Al-paquia (6 Mar 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Lo mejor será cuando dejen de pagar las nóminas al ejército... o les paguen con algo que no tenga ningún valor.



A mi me da mas miedo el cuerpo policial. Coger el coche será, más que nunca, una gran oportunidad para ser esquilmado por los bandoleros.


----------



## frankie83 (6 Mar 2022)

geral dijo:


> El problema es que los contratos no están en monedas cutres como el rublo.



Entonces se incumplirán los contratos 
Ya hemos visto cómo se incumple incluso la constitución si hace falta


----------



## Tanchus (6 Mar 2022)

Si debes 100.000€ el problema lo tienes tú.
Pero si debes 1.000.000.000€ el problema lo tiene a quien se lo debes.


----------



## Don Redondón (6 Mar 2022)

Si el banco me presta 100k euros y no los devuelvo, yo tengo un problema
Si el banco me presta 100k millones y no los devuelvo, el problema lo tiene el banco


----------



## Felson (6 Mar 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> ¿Y por qué iba Rusia a pagar a países que le están practicando la guerra económica?
> 
> La guerra económica es una espada de doble filo. Ahora toca disfrutarla a TUTIPLÉN.



La guerra económica es la batalla en las que las bajas son los que luchan por ellas, no las que las promueven o crean. Desde siempre se habla de la carne de cañón, aunque nadie se da por referido, aunque la mayoría lo sean. Si no fuera así, no hubieran existido guerras, siquiera batallas, en las que los soldados tenían al frente, marchando en formación de a cuatro, por una cuestión de honor de sus generales que no se enfrentaban a las balas....

En serio, son cuatro imbéciles... y son imbéciles, gentes que tienes poca capacidad intelectual, ni siquiera cultural. Mirad cuando los sacan en televisión a uno de ellos... si apenas tienen capacidad de deletrerar lo que le dicen, mucho menos si alguien les preguntara... Estamos hablando de gentes con muy poca capacidad intelectual, por mucho que haya ido a Stanford o a la Complutense, como el doctor Sánchez u Ontiveros. Gentes, y cada vez que sacan generales o coroneles es más evidente, gentes que no saben de la vida... que no saben de casi nada... salvo de ver como matar a otras personas, que es para lo que han estudiado y, lo que es peor, para lo que creen que su vida es válida... Pero hablan, y tiene serias dificultades para expresar conceptos básicos o llaman "soldaditos" a sus tropas. Me refiero, estamos ante una generación -que no es por edad, sino por situación en un momento histórico-, que, básicamente, son ignorantes, estúpidos y, aunque no lo crean, ignorantes de su propia profesión, como les acaba de pasar a esos mismos generales y oficiales, pero rusos. Estos tipos, no llevan al a la guerra, que es malo, pero, encima, no lleva sin saber ni de eso... y normalmente tienen 50. 60 años... que son tantos años como los que les hemos estado pagando sus pachangas vitales, sus fiestas, sus mirarte por encima del hombro, su chachas, sus furcios, incluso sus furcias en el menor de los casos.... Lo del Almirante o el coronel de televisión que he visto estos días, si esos son los mejores... que vayan ellos y cojan un cetme y se pongan a pegar tiros. y que no me manden a mí, miserables. Cuando menos, que me dejen vivir con su sueldo y que ellos vayan a pegar tiros por una cajetilla de tabaco... miserables.... y que den menos charlas en televisión, cuando apenas saben hablar... y esos son los contraalmirantes y generales.... Ves a pegar tiros... y venga, voy contigo.... a ver si sabes por qué lo haces, para quién lo haces y a quién defiendes.... Valientes miserables.


----------



## _______ (6 Mar 2022)

_Oc mañana_ o esta semana entonces la gasolina a 2,5 y el gasoil 2,3 . En abril 4 y 3,5 el gas a 1000 y lcluz a 3000


----------



## Raulisimo (6 Mar 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Las guerras del siglo XXI son económicas, y ésta Rusia la ha perdido.



¿Y qué es lo que han perdido exactamente?


----------



## Don Redondón (6 Mar 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Lo mejor será cuando dejen de pagar las nóminas al ejército... o les paguen con algo que no tenga ningún valor.



Pero el ejército cobra en rublos, en un país que maneja rublos. Que problema hay?

Si fuera expaña que no tiene ya ni mierda en las tripas pues si, marrón y gordo, no tenemos más que órganos humanos kakunados, que cotizan a la baja


----------



## matias331 (6 Mar 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Porque la guerra heconomica es de boquilla.
> 
> Los "enemigos" de Rusia le seguiran comprando materias primas via terceros paises y Rusia seguira cambiando sus rublos a dolares o euros para pagar lo que haga falta.



Shell dice que compró petróleo ruso tras conversaciones con Gobierno


----------



## Paradise_man (6 Mar 2022)

al loro dijo:


> Realmente, es un chollo para los deudores, el hecho de que quieras pagar pero no te aceptan el dinero....
> Ahora veo más de un empresario queriendo ser ruso..



Tendrán que pagar en acciones....y sino atento....


----------



## Tanchus (6 Mar 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Tendrán que pagar en acciones....y sino atento....



Mejor todavía; pagan en acciones, y cuando sea de accionistas extranjeros, la nacionalizan y ya está. Si lo que dices es que los accionistas se van a quedar con el gas y el petróleo ruso, me parece que no va a ser tan fácil como crees.


----------



## Paradise_man (6 Mar 2022)

Tanchus dijo:


> Mejor todavía; pagan en acciones, y cuando sea de accionistas extranjeros, la nacionalizan y ya está. Si lo que dices es que los accionistas se van a quedar con el gas y el petróleo ruso, me parece que no va a ser tan fácil como crees.



Claro que no, solo digo la posibilidad de que los inversores puedan conseguir acciones baratas gracias a esto....
No creo que nacionalicen esto, al revés....van a intentar que los extranjeros inviertan en Rusia para conseguir divisas extranjeras


----------



## Ufo (6 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Hoy, Rosneft no pudo pagar el pago de un bono por $2 mil millones.
> 
> Los inversores no aceptaron recibir pagos en masa de rublos.
> 
> ...



El problema lo tenemos nosotros sus acreedores....ellos tienen sus principales activos en Rusia


----------



## wireless1980 (6 Mar 2022)

Nadie te ha tirado nada, confundes tu negocio privado con los gobiernos. SOn cuestiones independientes, pero ligadas.
TU puedes decidir "no pagar" y a la vez, como en cualquier disputa, aceptar las consecuencias. Como puede ser fallar en esta compra y cerrar tu negocio para siempre (bueno va, 50 años).

Veo poca visión a medio/largo plazo en este foro.


----------



## Ufo (6 Mar 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Tendrán que pagar en acciones....y sino atento....



Tendrá que pagar dice...No va a pagar nada, intentarán incautar bienes fuera de Rusia pero su principal activo está en Rusia. La OTAN nos va a llevar a la ruina


----------



## Genomito (6 Mar 2022)

Argentina quebró dos veces. Y sigue en el mismo sitio


----------



## sikBCN (6 Mar 2022)

Inversores empantanados para siempre, win de rusia total.


----------



## jepicat (6 Mar 2022)

al loro dijo:


> Realmente, es un chollo para los deudores, el hecho de que quieras pagar pero no te aceptan el dinero....
> Ahora veo más de un empresario queriendo ser ruso..



Madre del Amor hermoso.

Averr, los interesados en cobrar en rublos o patacones a la izquierda. 
Los que deseen cobrar en la moneda estipulada en el contrato (imagino dólares) a la derecha.

Enviat des del meu M2102J20SG usant Tapatalk


----------



## alexforum (6 Mar 2022)

Quien fue ese que dijo eso de …

si te debo 100 millones y no los puedo devolver el problema lo tengo yo si te debo 1000 entonces el problema lo tiene el que me los prestó…
???

no fue varuflakis?


----------



## kenny220 (6 Mar 2022)

Genomito dijo:


> Argentina quebró dos veces. Y sigue en el mismo sitio



Si, van pa'rriba y menos mal no tienen que subvencionar Estados tapón, ni chechenos.


----------



## Palpatine (6 Mar 2022)

MCC dijo:


> La follarusada dirá que la GRan MadRe pATrIa RuSia puede sobrevivir siendo una autarquía en donde la moneda de cambio es el trueque.



Hitler lo hizo y puso contra las cuerdas a todos pedazo de tonto


----------



## drstrangelove (6 Mar 2022)

Himbersores recibiendo rentas pasivas en forma de tapas de yogur, que nutrición...


----------



## jeiper (6 Mar 2022)

El problema aquí es los prestamistas. Que se pasen por Rusia a intentar embargar algo.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (6 Mar 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Si yo firmo un contrato en dolares o euros luego no te puedo cambiar por alguna shitcoin porque me salga de los cojones, parecemos nenes de 12 años.
> 
> *Si la devolucion era en Dolares, se tienen que devolver dolares*, si se pone Rublos, son rublos, si son Yenes, pues en yenes.
> 
> Es como si tu me vendes tu coche por 10.000 euros, pero a ultima hora te pago 10.000 pesetacoins, aaaah es que te he pagao juejue que listo soy, pues no amijo.



¡Como se nota que el que nace boludo muere boludo! ¿"¡Sho deposité dólares y quiero sacar dólares, laconchadetuvieja, bancos chorros!" se le ha olvidado verdad?


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (6 Mar 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Si yo firmo un contrato en dolares o euros luego no te puedo cambiar por alguna shitcoin porque me salga de los cojones, parecemos nenes de 12 años.
> 
> *Si la devolucion era en Dolares, se tienen que devolver dolares*, si se pone Rublos, son rublos, si son Yenes, pues en yenes.
> 
> Es como si tu me vendes tu coche por 10.000 euros, pero a ultima hora te pago 10.000 pesetacoins, aaaah es que te he pagao juejue que listo soy, pues no amijo.



¡Como se nota que el que nace boludo muere boludo! "¡_Sho_ deposité dólares y quiero sacar dólares, laconchadetuvieja, bancos chorros!" se le ha olvidado _sha_, ¿Verdad?


----------



## Palpatine (6 Mar 2022)

Cabrea2 dijo:


> Pero ya la gente está reclamando a sus paises que se reindustrialice.
> ¿ por que te crees que Francia y Alemania han tenido que recular y hacer verde la energía nuclear?
> ¿ has visto a la loca greta protestar?



De donde te crees que llega el uranio ? De marte ?


----------



## nOkia_XXI (6 Mar 2022)

Es que yo que ellos a estas alturas no pagaba nada más. Más embargados que están ya no se puede y qur más les van a hacer. Default y tirar para adelante con los mercados que le quedan abiertos. Una vez más el mayor problema lo vemos a tener nosotros, por las consecuencias en cascada que esto puede tener en el mercado de deuda


----------



## nOkia_XXI (6 Mar 2022)

Duplicado


----------



## secuestrado (6 Mar 2022)

Europa se va a comer un CAGARRO. Demos gracias a los que nos están conduciendo al desastre.


----------



## wireless1980 (6 Mar 2022)

¿Para qué voy a hacer esa estupidez? Solo los economistas se dedican a predecir el pasado y fallar en todo lo demás.
¿Qué aporta al debate? Nada.


----------



## Lego. (6 Mar 2022)

¿qué favor?


----------



## Ritalapollera (6 Mar 2022)

Pagar puede pagar, otra cosa es que las ratas dictadoras occidentales no les dejen.

Que se jodan.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Palpatine (6 Mar 2022)

SilviuOG dijo:


> A ver si lo entiendo. Yo extraigo recursos naturales escasos que necesita TODO el planeta (hay guerras por ello...jajaja). Tengo deudas...supongo por temas de inversiones...y NO ME DEJAN pagarlas.
> Pero yo sigo teniendo mi producto. Y los otros no tienen ni los papelitos de colores con los que me pagan...
> ¿¿¿Y DICEN QUE EL PRINGADO Y JODIDO SOY YO???
> BUAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA



Es que es asi pero la gente es subnormal y no se entera !


----------



## Palpatine (6 Mar 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Claro que no, solo digo la posibilidad de que los inversores puedan conseguir acciones baratas gracias a esto....
> No creo que nacionalicen esto, al revés....van a intentar que los extranjeros inviertan en Rusia para conseguir divisas extranjeras



Y para que cojones quieren dolares por ejemplo ? Para comprar iphones ? De verdad que es que sois tontos algunos


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (6 Mar 2022)

Podrian vender rusas al peso


----------



## Lego. (6 Mar 2022)

thnx!

Pues acaban de poner esto en twit




__





Comentan que Rusia ha cortado el gas a Europa







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Paradise_man (6 Mar 2022)

Ufo dijo:


> Tendrá que pagar dice...No va a pagar nada, intentarán incautar bienes fuera de Rusia pero su principal activo está en Rusia. La OTAN nos va a llevar a la ruina



A ellos lo que les interesa es que llegue capital a Rusia....y para eso pagarán los bonos seguramente en acciones en lugar de en dólares o euros al menos de momento


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (6 Mar 2022)

Peor problema tienen sus acreedores


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (6 Mar 2022)

Bien, a ver quien aguanta más, Europa sin petroleo y gas o ellos sin poder pagar...


----------



## Paradise_man (6 Mar 2022)

Palpatine dijo:


> Y para que cojones quieren dolares por ejemplo ? Para comprar iphones ? De verdad que es que sois tontos algunos



Para sustentar una moneda que se está devaluando? Para comprar materias primas en un mercado internacional que no va a aceptar sus rublos?
(Y otros muy listos, o al menos eso se creen  )


----------



## wireless1980 (6 Mar 2022)

Ya he dado mi opinión. EL business tiene que continuar, el dinero se tiene que mover. Esa es mi predicción.
Quedate tu callado si quieres, solo faltaba que cualquier tonto le venga a decir a los demás lo que tiene que hacer en el foro.
Si no estás de acuerdo pues dame la réplica, si no te gusta lo que digo pues no puedo hacer nada por ti.


----------



## Genomito (6 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Si, van pa'rriba y menos mal no tienen que subvencionar Estados tapón, ni chechenos.



Pa´rriba no van desde luego. Y lo que no subvencionan en Estados tapón, lo subvencionan en todo tipo de paguitas e ideologías de genaro varias para comprar votos.


----------



## Palpatine (6 Mar 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Para sustentar una moneda que se está devaluando? Para comprar materias primas en un mercado internacional que no va a aceptar sus rublos?
> (Y otros muy listos, o al menos eso se creen  )



Que putas materias primas necesita rusia ! Llegado el caso en un extremo quien te crees que va a morir a la larga ! No me puedo creer que seais tan imbeciles ! El rublo esta respaldado por todo el oro que lleva comprando a mansalva desde hace años gilipollas que eres gilipollas !


----------



## Avila256 (6 Mar 2022)

PIA dijo:


> Pagar puede. Qué los inversores no quieren rublos - es otra cosa. Se jodan.



Que paguen en dólares argentinos patrióticos.


----------



## Ritalapollera (6 Mar 2022)

Exacto, que aplaudan a las 8 los SUBNORMALES.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Genomito (6 Mar 2022)

No se puede reclamar un impago provocado. Atenta contra los principios de la buena fe contractual.


----------



## Ritalapollera (6 Mar 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Ningun inversor que haya invertido habra "aplaudido" las sanciones, parecis retrasaditos mentales, obviamente no querrian sanciones y querrian cobrar sus buenos intereses por invertir en un Shithole llamado Rusia.
> 
> Han hecho una inversion de alto riesgo, como invertir en cualquier ponzi Paco y ahora se joden y pierden, es como invertir en Argentina, te podran prometer pagar un 30% de interes pero nunca pagan, en shitholes no se invierte y quien invierte pierde y se jode, fin.
> 
> Los que hayan invertido en Rusia van a perder dinero, de hecho, si tu has invertido alguna vez en tu vida no habras invertido nunca en ningun fondo con activos en Rusia, ya que dentro de los mercados emergentes, el ruso, es una puta mierda.



Jajajajaja pero puto SUBNORMAL si todos los progres forraditos están a favor de las sanciones.

El único retrasado mental eres tú, SUBNORMAL 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pocholito (6 Mar 2022)

Volveremos al patrón oro


----------



## Paradise_man (6 Mar 2022)

Palpatine dijo:


> Que putas materias primas necesita rusia ! Llegado el caso en un extremo quien te crees que va a morir a la larga ! No me puedo creer que seais tan imbeciles ! El rublo esta respaldado por todo el oro que lleva comprando a mansalva desde hace años gilipollas que eres gilipollas !



¿Productos agrícolas? ¿Productos químicos para su industria?

El rublo no está completamente apoyado por oro....pero obviamente las reservas que acumularon eran con vistas a una situación similar....para negociar con el exterior necesitan si o si moneda extranjera y van a buscar la manera de conseguirlo y si no, ya verás....


----------



## PECA28 (6 Mar 2022)

Os acordáis del meme que un tía lanzaba una sandía con un tirachinas gigante y le reventaba en la cara...
Pues eso, las sanciones económicas las carga el 
diablo.
Pero entiendo y comprendo la desazón de esos inversores y con ánimo constructivo les recomendaría contratar los servicios del Cobrador del Frac.


----------



## asebuche (6 Mar 2022)

A ver niños putinianos, que la cosa es muy fácil, el que no paga no se le vende, así que se convierte en un perro famélico pidiendo las sobras


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Mar 2022)

Lo de que el problema lo tienen los inversores se lo llevo escuchando a Maduro, Kirchner y Morales décadas, y no, parece que el problema lo tiene el país y en concreto su habitante promedio


----------



## BitJoros (6 Mar 2022)

elKaiser dijo:


> Claro, sí eres una parte contratante que se pasa la legalidad internacional por el forro los cojones, luego tu ponte a exigir que la otra parte que cumpla.



Joder con la legalidad internacional.
Menudo puto mantra. Donde esta esa mierda cuando los anglos invaden medio mundo pasandosela por el forro?


----------



## SaRmY (6 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Lo de que el problema lo tienen los inversores se lo llevo escuchando a Maduro, Kirchner y Morales décadas, y no, parece que el problema lo tiene el país y en concreto su habitante promedio




Sí, pero no compares porque ninguno de esos países son potencias energéticas como Rusia que produce muchísimas materias primas y además tiene al lado a China para saltarse el bloqueo comercial.


----------



## tixel (6 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Peor problema tienen sus acreedores



Eso digo yo. El problema lo tendrán con los que tengan el pufo. Si no les dejan pagar, agua.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (6 Mar 2022)

Ufo dijo:


> Tendrá que pagar dice...No va a pagar nada, intentarán incautar bienes fuera de Rusia pero su principal activo está en Rusia. La OTAN nos va a llevar a la ruina



Tienen más de 600.000 millones de euros depositados en bancos extranjeros. Y bloqueados.


----------



## tixel (6 Mar 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Volveremos al patrón oro



Más bien al patrón bitcoin. No tardará muchos años.


----------



## damnit (6 Mar 2022)

pues hombre, si se trata de medirse las pollas... no sé quién aguantará más... el mundo sin la mitad del gas o petróleo que recibe, o los acreedores sin sus putos bonos....


----------



## Action directe (6 Mar 2022)

A ver no me he leido el contrato del bono, pero digo yo que habrá un clausula de impago por fuerza mayor. Que te echen del sistema interbanciario mundial debería contar como fuerza mayor o algo así...


----------



## fede35 (6 Mar 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Si yo firmo un contrato en dolares o euros luego no te puedo cambiar por alguna shitcoin porque me salga de los cojones, parecemos nenes de 12 años.
> 
> Si la devolucion era en Dolares, se tienen que devolver dolares, si se pone Rublos, son rublos, si son Yenes, pues en yenes.
> 
> Es como si tu me vendes tu coche por 10.000 euros, pero a ultima hora te pago 10.000 pesetacoins, aaaah es que te he pagao juejue que listo soy, pues no amijo.



Si tiene el mismo valor claro que estas obligado a aceptarlo,

de hecho en muchos juicios se condena a devolver o pagar X cantidad en productos o en otras monedas o bienes que tenga el condenado

y no puedes decir que no lo quieres, porque el valor es el mismo


----------



## CADAdiasoy+RICO! (6 Mar 2022)

La tragedia es para los occidentales que no van a cobrar nada. CERO. QUE SE JODAN.
VIVA PUTIN.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (6 Mar 2022)

asebuche dijo:


> A ver niños putinianos, que la cosa es muy fácil, el que no paga no se le vende, así que se convierte en un perro famélico pidiendo las sobras



déjalos que se monten sus películas, cuando lo de Grecia decían lo mismo, una panda de cuñaos paco que creen que pueden engañar a alguien


----------



## larios357 (6 Mar 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Espero que todo esto, junto con la película del COVID, nos sirva par entender el entramado socio económico y geopolítico de control y dominio que se ha ido creando para doblegar la voluntad de cualquier país que no comulgue con el Imperio británico y los USA ...
> 
> Es una mafia de principio a fin, o estás con ellos y haces lo que precisen cuando te lo pidan, o estás en su contra y pagarás las consecuencias en forma de miseria, y guerra



De acuerdo pero a mi me da que es todo un plan para arruinarnos , esto ya lo estamos pero para que haya caos y que haya un gobierno mundial, dicho por ellos mismos y por su agenda, o sea todo una pantomima para un mayor control , para vernos aún más en la mierda y regocijarse para su gloria,.. no se puede hacer nada.. somos gilipollas y parece que vamos derechos al matadero,


----------



## pamplinero (6 Mar 2022)

A ver, si todos los paises occidentales (o la mayoria) se asocian para bloquear a Rusia. Evidentemente estos paises sufriran (unos mas que otros, por ejemplo, Alemania), porque tendran deudas con Rusia sin cobrar. Pero por otro lado si aislas a un pais del resto del mundo, lo mandas a la edad media, al estilo Corea del Norte.


----------



## Ufo (6 Mar 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Tienen más de 600.000 millones de euros depositados en bancos extranjeros. Y bloqueados.



Son 157 millones entre euros y dólares ...bastante menor que lo que tenemos invertido alli y si nos pusiéramos a incautar propiedades del estado ruso por deudas de empresas privadas ellos harían lo mismo y saldríamos perdiendo nosotros


----------



## Ufo (6 Mar 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> A ver, si todos los paises occidentales (o la mayoria) se asocian para bloquear a Rusia. Evidentemente estos paises sufriran (unos mas que otros, por ejemplo, Alemania), porque tendran deudas con Rusia sin cobrar. Pero por otro lado si aislas a un pais del resto del mundo, lo mandas a la edad media, al estilo Corea del Norte.



Claro, comeremos democracia y nacionalismo ucraniano por la mañanas ...mucho mejor que pan hecho con trigo ruso. 


Estamos intentando hacer autárquico al uni país que lo puede ser...está guerra es contra Europa, no contra Rusia


----------



## Janus (6 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Hoy, Rosneft no pudo pagar el pago de un bono por $2 mil millones.
> 
> Los inversores no aceptaron recibir pagos en masa de rublos.
> 
> ...



A mi me parece bien. Artificialmente le han duplicado a deuda a Rusia devaluando el rublo. Lo que debe hacer Rusia es pagar en rublos al tipo de cambio anterior. Eso en Rusia y sin sacar el dinero.
Ya está bien de dominar a los países con amenazas de matón y con artificios de moneda fiduciaria.


----------



## larios357 (6 Mar 2022)

Ufo dijo:


> Son 157 millones entre euros y dólares ...bastante menor que lo que tenemos invertido alli y si nos pusiéramos a incautar propiedades del estado ruso por deudas de empresas privadas ellos harían lo mismo y saldríamos perdiendo nosotros



Sería acabar directamente con todo el sistema adelante es lo quieren y lo que esperan , tarde o temprano meterán otra marcha y los borregos pediran el nwo, nuevo gobierno, gobierno mundial


----------



## larios357 (6 Mar 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> A ver, si todos los paises occidentales (o la mayoria) se asocian para bloquear a Rusia. Evidentemente estos paises sufriran (unos mas que otros, por ejemplo, Alemania), porque tendran deudas con Rusia sin cobrar. Pero por otro lado si aislas a un pais del resto del mundo, lo mandas a la edad media, al estilo Corea del Norte.



Supongo que llevan tiempo preparándose, y tienen de todo no como España que es un estercolero, España se vio aislada y terminó por vender el pais si es que no estaba ya vendido. Dicho esto es la opinión que tendría de normal y no me queria creer nada pero esto del timovirus y la timoguerra ya se pasa de castaño oscuro y nos estan metiendo el plan a saco para crear escasez subida de todo y que no haya otra alternativa que el nwo, gobierno mundial


----------



## Teuro (6 Mar 2022)

Creo recordad que Rusia cobra su petróleo y gas natural en ... (tachan) ..... ¡Dólares!


----------



## hastalosgueb original (6 Mar 2022)

Ufo dijo:


> Son 157 millones entre euros y dólares ...bastante menor que lo que tenemos invertido alli y si nos pusiéramos a incautar propiedades del estado ruso por deudas de empresas privadas ellos harían lo mismo y saldríamos perdiendo nosotros



Pues yo había leído lo que he puesto. Puede que la información no fuera buena del todo.







El presidente de China, Xi Jinping, y el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin. EUROPA PRESS
*DIVISAS*
*Occidente bloquea la 'hucha' de Putin: 640.000 millones en divisa extranjera serán claves para ahogar a Rusia*
*Los grandes países no podrán cerrar el grifo de divisas internacionales por completo, pero dejarán mermada la capacidad del Banco Central de Rusia. *
27 febrero, 2022 12:19


----------



## mxmanu (7 Mar 2022)

Pues el problema lo tiene el que no cobra, eso deberíamos hacer todos al mismo tiempo, no pagar, íbamos a ver temblar a todos los gobiernos.


----------



## pocoyo82 (7 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> déjalos que se monten sus películas, cuando lo de Grecia decían lo mismo, una panda de cuñaos paco que creen que pueden engañar a alguien



Comparando Grecia con Rusia, en breve vais a poner a Catalunya comparándola con Rusia


----------



## Giordano Bruno (7 Mar 2022)

PIA dijo:


> Pagar puede. Qué los inversores no quieren rublos - es otra cosa. Se jodan.



Jojojojojo Pues si tu jefe te paga en Bolívares pues te jodes no?


----------



## Giordano Bruno (7 Mar 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Espero que todo esto, junto con la película del COVID, nos sirva par entender el entramado socio económico y geopolítico de control y dominio que se ha ido creando para doblegar la voluntad de cualquier país que no comulgue con el Imperio británico y los USA ...
> 
> Es una mafia de principio a fin, o estás con ellos y haces lo que precisen cuando te lo pidan, o estás en su contra y pagarás las consecuencias en forma de miseria, y guerra



No te falta razón, pero el que se ha metido a Ucrania en plan bravucon con un ejército ochentero y cutre han sido los Rusos solitos.


----------



## PIA (7 Mar 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Jojojojojo Pues si tu jefe te paga en Bolívares pues te jodes no?



No tengo jefes, no remo desde hace 13 años. Pa ti todo, campeón.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (7 Mar 2022)

pocoyo82 dijo:


> Comparando Grecia con Rusia, en breve vais a poner a Catalunya comparándola con Rusia



No he comparado los países, pero quieres que los comparemos ? ... Rusia tiene la mitad del PIB per cápita que Grecia y por no poder ... no van a poder ni endeudarse, a no ser que vendan el país a los chinos


----------



## Giordano Bruno (7 Mar 2022)

PIA dijo:


> No tengo jefes, no remo desde hace 13 años. Pa ti todo, campeón.



Tendrás paguita,porque vaya retraso gastas


----------



## Gotthard (7 Mar 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Los inversores no aceptaron recibir pagos en masa de rublos.



Pues nada a vender acciones, que Rusia esta haciendo autocartera con mucho gusto via intermediarios.

Creo que el personal aun no ha caido en la cuenta que Rusia se ha salido de la economia montandose la suya propia bajo sus reglas. 

Rusia creo que puede sobrevivir al aislamiento, pero habra que ver si nosotros sobrevivimos a los pufos colosales que nos va a dejar.


----------



## Gotthard (7 Mar 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> no lo robaron, se lo regalaron los rojos



Los rojos solo enviaron una minima parte a Moscú, el resto se quedo en París. 
Seria interesante hacer una investigacion de los patrimonios de los politicos republicanos en el exilio y sus descendientes. Ahi lo dejo.


----------



## Gotthard (7 Mar 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> A ver, si todos los paises occidentales (o la mayoria) se asocian para bloquear a Rusia. Evidentemente estos paises sufriran (unos mas que otros, por ejemplo, Alemania), porque tendran deudas con Rusia sin cobrar. Pero por otro lado si aislas a un pais del resto del mundo, lo mandas a la edad media, al estilo Corea del Norte.



Si corea del norte tuviera los recursos naturales que tiene Rusia ahora mismo tendriamos a Amado Lidl sentado en el Despacho Oval.

Rusia por extension territorial y disponibilidad de materias primas es un planeta en si mismo. Y si sus republiquetas turcochinas le acompañan, planeta y medio. Y si tiene ademas un cordon umbilical comercial con china, directamente es que pueden absorber cualquier golpe que le demos.

Estamos acostumbrados a joder a paises pequeños, como siria, libia, libano, serbia, afganistan, irak.... ahora toca joder a un pais grande.


----------



## Antiparras (7 Mar 2022)

estamos así y todavía no se ha celebrado Eurovisión.... os vais a cagar


----------



## Skara (7 Mar 2022)

davitin dijo:


> Ya bueno, pero ahora mismo se ha subvertido toda legalidad, ahora estamos en el salvaje oeste, todo vale.



Depende. En los contratos de envergadura, especialmente en el comercio internacional, es común incluir cláusulas de *fuerza mayor* relacionadas con las obligaciones, tanto de suministro como de pago, que recogen situaciones extraordinarias fuera del control de la parte obligada.

Son cláusulas negociadas, aunque como patrón general se puede considerar fuerza mayor los desastres naturales, las restricciones monetarias y comerciales, los actos derivados de autoridad pública (en cumplimiento de ley u orden gubernamental sobrevenida), restricciones a importaciones/exportaciones, embargos, sanciones, guerra, hostilidades, la interrupción prolongada del transporte, las telecomunicaciones, sistemas de información o la energía, etc.. etc..

Si hay discrepancia entre las partes para interpretar lo que figure como fuerza mayor en el contrato, deciden los tribunales . Los tribunales de la jurisdicción especificada en dicho contrato...


----------



## EXTOUAREG (7 Mar 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Espero que todo esto, junto con la película del COVID, nos sirva par entender el entramado socio económico y geopolítico de control y dominio que se ha ido creando para doblegar la voluntad de cualquier país que no comulgue con el Imperio británico y los USA ...
> 
> Es una mafia de principio a fin, o estás con ellos y haces lo que precisen cuando te lo pidan, o estás en su contra y pagarás las consecuencias en forma de miseria, y guerra



Ahora ya sabéis porque ahora llaman extrema derecha a VOX, por qué se hizo el 11M y por qué el PP dejó el espectro de la derecha liberal conservadora. El que se mueve no sale en la foto o se lo cargan.


----------



## ChortiHunter (7 Mar 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Espero que todo esto, junto con la película del COVID, nos sirva par entender el entramado socio económico y geopolítico de control y dominio que se ha ido creando para doblegar la voluntad de cualquier país que no comulgue con el Imperio británico y los USA ...
> 
> Es una mafia de principio a fin, o estás con ellos y haces lo que precisen cuando te lo pidan, o estás en su contra y pagarás las consecuencias en forma de miseria, y guerra



Que sirva también para que se quiten los no britanicos y usanicos el complejo de inferioridad. No son más listos ni capaces que nadie, simplemente dispararon primero y siempre tienen armas en la sombra apuntando para matar a todos los que puedan potencialmente hacerles competencia. Mafia pura y dura.


----------



## ChortiHunter (7 Mar 2022)

Escachador dijo:


> Yo mas bien lo veo como que los otros no quieren cobrar



Probablemente no existan esos 'otros' es el (((gobierno))) el que les impide cobrar, ninguna empresa le ha dado la espalda a Rusia, el negocio es el negocio dirían, pero la judiada les fuerza la mano.


----------



## -carrancas (7 Mar 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Si yo firmo un contrato en dolares o euros luego no te puedo cambiar por alguna shitcoin porque me salga de los cojones, parecemos nenes de 12 años.
> 
> Si la devolucion era en Dolares, se tienen que devolver dolares, si se pone Rublos, son rublos, si son Yenes, pues en yenes.
> 
> Es como si tu me vendes tu coche por 10.000 euros, pero a ultima hora te pago 10.000 pesetacoins, aaaah es que te he pagao juejue que listo soy, pues no amijo.



si. que te roben tus divisas de euros y dolares tampoco es muy logico y no te veo protestar.


----------



## Larsil (7 Mar 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> ¿No tienen impresoras en Rusia?



Tengo yo, voy a crear mí propio dinero.


----------



## BURBUJEITOR II (7 Mar 2022)

El pago esta hecho… que ellos no lo quieren aceptar es su puto problema.


----------



## Von Rudel (7 Mar 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Si corea del norte tuviera los recursos naturales que tiene Rusia ahora mismo tendriamos a Amado Lidl sentado en el Despacho Oval.
> 
> Rusia por extension territorial y disponibilidad de materias primas es un planeta en si mismo. Y si sus republiquetas turcochinas le acompañan, planeta y medio. Y si tiene ademas un cordon umbilical comercial con china, directamente es que pueden absorber cualquier golpe que le demos.
> 
> Estamos acostumbrados a joder a paises pequeños, como siria, libia, libano, serbia, afganistan, irak.... ahora toca joder a un pais grande.




Hacer una guerra economica a Rusia es una estupidez en si misma. Es una batalla perdida, es como que la Otan hiciera una guerra economica a la URSS y aliados. Sino lo hicieron es porque estos podían aguantar perfectamente cualquier guerra economica.


Y Rusia es un poco mas pequeña que la URSS con la salvedad de que Rusia tiene a China de colchon para tener un aliado que distraiga al imperio Americano de irse con todo a por ellos.

Los principales perjudicados seremos los Europeos que somo marionetas desde la caida de los fascismos en Europa. Pagaremos las consecuencias siendo mas pobres


----------



## BURBUJEITOR II (7 Mar 2022)

Cabrea2 dijo:


> Pero ya la gente está reclamando a sus paises que se reindustrialice.
> ¿ por que te crees que Francia y Alemania han tenido que recular y hacer verde la energía nuclear?
> ¿ has visto a la loca greta protestar?



Ahora a reindustrializarse?? Y quien va a trabajar en las fabricas, los abuelos del imserso? con una Europa envejecida te vas a poner ahora a hacer una reindustrializacion? 
Toda la puta europa se ha dedicado a destruir la natalidad con el feminazismo y la persecucion al hombre…. Europa solita se ha metido en esta ratonera y haber como sale ahora de ella!
EEUU le ha hecho un buen jake mate no a Rusia…. Sino a Europa! Y rebaño de borregos europeos aplaudiendoles encima…

Con la energia al doble de precio pretenden ahora “reindustrializarse” es decir…consumir el doble de energia! 
Europa, game over.


----------



## Mongolo471 (7 Mar 2022)

Que nos devuelvan el oro pinches ladrones putos


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (7 Mar 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Lo mejor será cuando dejen de pagar las nóminas al ejército... o les paguen con algo que no tenga ningún valor.



Ya. Va a ser eso. 
Que Rusia se va a hundir porque sus papelitos de colores ya no valen tanto.
Menos mal que eso a nosotros no nos va a pasar, los nuestros valen un güevo y seguirán valiendo un güevo forever and ever.
No somos más merluzos porque no entrenamos.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Mar 2022)




----------



## estertores (7 Mar 2022)

Al final lo que cuenta es quien controla los pozos de gas/petróleo, el dinero y los pagos vienen después.


----------



## Gorgojo Rojo (7 Mar 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Lo mas probable es que la mayoría de los tenedores de esos bonos sean bancos rusos...como fichas de ajedrez mañana han quebrado esos bancos.



Sobre esta cuestión hay un dato central que debe tenerse en cuenta, que es que la deuda pública de Rusia ascendía a 249.298 millones de euros en 2020, lo que representaba el 19,28% de su PIB (para nuestro pobre país estos parámetros eran de 1.345.784 millones y el 120% del PIB) y dos consideraciones que son

a) qué importe de la deuda pública rusa está nominada en moneda extranjera
b) qué importe de la deuda pública rusa está en manos de extranjeros

El primer asunto (del que no tengo datos) es el que podría ocasionar problemas a Rusia si su nivel de divisas (fundamentalmente, dólares americanos y euros) no son suficientes para atender el coste y las amortizaciones de las emisiones nominadas en divisas. En todo caso, tenemos que tener presente que tienen petróleo y gas para vender.

El segundo apartado, salvo error por mi parte, tiene como respuesta que el 32,824% de la deuda pública rusa, es decir unos 82.000 millones de euros, estaba en poder de no residentes en 2020. Esta cantidad pienso que bien puede ser absorbida por los bancos rusos.

Por los datos anteriores, a mi entender, no creo que Rusia vaya a tener problemas en esta materia por más que las agencias de rating rebajen las calificaciones (sí conseguirán por esta vía ahuyentar a inversores), aunque no afirmo lo mismo para empresas concretas que, en todo caso, pueden ser ayudadas por el gobierno.

Sin embargo, sí creo que la inflación provocada por el desabastecimiento de bienes importados para los que no se cuente con sustitutos nacionales de precios competitivos puede ser un problema por el descontento que genere en la población. En este sentido, los últimos datos serían los publicados a Febrero (por ejemplo, Rusia sube los tipos hasta el 9,5% ante la inflación y la tensiones por Ucrania)


----------



## Tiresias (7 Mar 2022)

Larsil dijo:


> Tengo yo, voy a crear mí propio dinero.



A ver si te dejan! Ya me vas contando...


----------



## Kabraloka (7 Mar 2022)

podrá pagar en chortinas
siempre son bien aceptadas


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (7 Mar 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Espero que todo esto, junto con la película del COVID, nos sirva par entender el entramado socio económico y geopolítico de control y dominio que se ha ido creando para doblegar la voluntad de cualquier país que no comulgue con el Imperio británico y los USA ...
> 
> Es una mafia de principio a fin, o estás con ellos y haces lo que precisen cuando te lo pidan, o estás en su contra y pagarás las consecuencias en forma de miseria, y guerra



De algún lado tienes que estar.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (7 Mar 2022)

Si, pero la resolucion es muy mala... son matriciales.



Tiresias dijo:


> ¿No tienen impresoras en Rusia?


----------



## Minsky Moment (7 Mar 2022)

PIA dijo:


> Pagar puede. Qué los inversores no quieren rublos - es otra cosa. Se jodan.



Es que me imagino que habría contratos previos para hacer esos pagos. Si un lado cambia unilateralmente los términos del contrato, pues se siente.


----------



## Mentefria2 (7 Mar 2022)

PIA dijo:


> Pagar puede. Qué los inversores no quieren rublos - es otra cosa. Se jodan.



Caro que si guapi.. mañana hacemos un contrato tú y yo, te pago 5.000 euros para que me hagas una obra en casa, y cuando termines te digo que no, que mejor te pago en servilletas usadas con mi firma que valen lo mismo según yo..


----------



## Abc123CBA (7 Mar 2022)

geral dijo:


> El problema es que los contratos no están en monedas cutres como el rublo.



Y el rublo es dinero del Monopoly.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (7 Mar 2022)

Quien son los tenedores de la deuda de Rusia?


----------



## rey0 (7 Mar 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Si yo firmo un contrato en dolares o euros luego no te puedo cambiar por alguna shitcoin porque me salga de los cojones, parecemos nenes de 12 años.
> 
> Si la devolucion era en Dolares, se tienen que devolver dolares, si se pone Rublos, son rublos, si son Yenes, pues en yenes.
> 
> Es como si tu me vendes tu coche por 10.000 euros, pero a ultima hora te pago 10.000 pesetacoins, aaaah es que te he pagao juejue que listo soy, pues no amijo.



Pero....tampoco siguiendo esa teoría. Te puedo embargar cuentas y demás por qué me sale de los cojones. Si tu me represalias con esto, yo más con lo otro.


----------



## eL PERRO (7 Mar 2022)

MCC dijo:


> La follarusada dirá que la GRan MadRe pATrIa RuSia puede sobrevivir siendo una autarquía en donde la moneda de cambio es el trueque.



Podria, si durante los ultimos 100 años se hubieran molestado en crear un pais desarrollado y prospero. Pero como en lugar de ello se han dedicado a mantenerlo como un gigantesco cortijo latifundista para su puta oligarquia y se han limitado a vender armas y a extorsionar y putear a europa, ahora se moriran literalmente de hambre


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (7 Mar 2022)

Cabrea2 dijo:


> No fué robado....
> 
> Se lo llevaron los españoles para esquilmar nuestro pais, y no lo han devuleto, eso no es robo.



Cual es tu país? No me queda clara la frase.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (7 Mar 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Espero que todo esto, junto con la película del COVID, nos sirva par entender el entramado socio económico y geopolítico de control y dominio que se ha ido creando para doblegar la voluntad de cualquier país que no comulgue con el Imperio británico y los USA ...
> 
> Es una mafia de principio a fin, o estás con ellos y haces lo que precisen cuando te lo pidan, o estás en su contra y pagarás las consecuencias en forma de miseria, y guerra



Que ofrece el otro bando? Que solución propones ??


----------



## geral (7 Mar 2022)

Gorgojo Rojo dijo:


> Sobre esta cuestión hay un dato central que debe tenerse en cuenta, que es que la deuda pública de Rusia ascendía a 249.298 millones de euros en 2020, lo que representaba el 19,28% de su PIB (para nuestro pobre país estos parámetros eran de 1.345.784 millones y el 120% del PIB) y dos consideraciones que son
> 
> a) qué importe de la deuda pública rusa está nominada en moneda extranjera
> b) qué importe de la deuda pública rusa está en manos de extranjeros
> ...



Comparto tu análisis para la deuda pública, pero no es válido para la deuda corporativa de las empresas. Putin les ha dicho que les pague con los cromos del coyote de Rusia. Puede ser factible a corto plazo. Pero a corto y medio plazo también les impide el acceso a cualquier fuente de financiación externa durante lustros. Y esas cosas, no se olvidan fácilmente.









Rusia autoriza pagar en rublos las obligaciones de deuda con países "hostiles"


El Gobierno de Rusia ha aprobado este lunes una lista de estados y territorios que han llevado a cabo...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Skara (7 Mar 2022)

geral dijo:


> Comparto tu análisis para la deuda pública, pero no es válido para la deuda corporativa de las empresas. Putin les ha dicho que les pague con los cromos del coyote de Rusia. Puede ser factible a corto plazo. Pero a corto y medio plazo también les impide el acceso a cualquier fuente de financiación externa durante lustros. Y esas cosas, no se olvidan fácilmente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se han dejado ni a la Serenísima República de San Marino, que casi es más larga de nombre que de territorio. Pero bueno, tiene banco con cajero.


----------



## César92 (7 Mar 2022)

BURBUJEITOR II dijo:


> Ahora a reindustrializarse?? Y quien va a trabajar en las fabricas, los abuelos del imserso? con una Europa envejecida te vas a poner ahora a hacer una reindustrializacion?
> Toda la puta europa se ha dedicado a destruir la natalidad con el feminazismo y la persecucion al hombre…. Europa solita se ha metido en esta ratonera y haber como sale ahora de ella!
> EEUU le ha hecho un buen jake mate no a Rusia…. Sino a Europa! Y rebaño de borregos europeos aplaudiendoles encima…
> 
> ...







Es lo que tiene dejar el país en manos de los demócratas y el capital internacional, estamos viviendo lo mismo que lo que vivieron los alemanes en los tiempos de la República de Weimar. Este discurso podría ser de hoy mismo.


----------



## Cabrea2 (7 Mar 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Cual es tu país? No me queda clara la frase.



España, está claro, se llevaron el oro de aquí para mandarlo a Rusia y dejarnos sin un duro.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (7 Mar 2022)

Cabrea2 dijo:


> España, está claro, se llevaron el oro de aquí para mandarlo a Rusia y dejarnos sin un duro.



Y se lo repartieron entre ellos


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (8 Mar 2022)

PIA dijo:


> No tengo jefes, no remo desde hace 13 años. Pa ti todo, campeón.



Hola juapa, ¿de que sabor quieres la fanta?


----------



## granville (8 Mar 2022)

geral dijo:


> Comparto tu análisis para la deuda pública, pero no es válido para la deuda corporativa de las empresas. Putin les ha dicho que les pague con los cromos del coyote de Rusia. Puede ser factible a corto plazo. Pero a corto y medio plazo también les impide el acceso a cualquier fuente de financiación externa durante lustros. Y esas cosas, no se olvidan fácilmente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El mundo no es solamente occidente y en la noticia que linkas pone claramente paises hostiles, es decir lo de pagar en Rublos no aplica a China, ni a turquia, ni a Iran, ni a unos 150 paises del mundo.

relamente yo tengo un sensacion extraña, desde que tengo uso de Razon EEUU le ha hecho guerras a todo el mundo que ha osado en insinuar negociar materias primas en algo que no sea dolares y de repente desde hace 10 dias se esta dedicando a Expulsar al mayor actor del mercado y a obligarle a negociar en mercados alternativos y sin que use el Dolar como moneda.

o son unos genios o son gilipollas.


----------

